# Topics > Operating systems > OS X >  OS X Yosemite, Apple Inc., Cupertino, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Apple Inc.

OS X Yosemite on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Apple shows off Continuity for Mac OS X 

Published on Jun 2, 2014




> At Apple's WWDC in San Francisco, the company shows off new Mac OS X features that make it possible to send voice calls and SMS messages from an iPad or iPhone to a Mac and "hand off" documents across devices.

----------


## Airicist

Apple's Yosemite OS brings new interaction between Mac and iPhone 

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Apple kicked off its Worldwide Developers Conference in San Francisco Monday and announced the next version of Mac OS X called Yosemite.

----------


## Airicist

Short Take: iOS 8, OS X Yosemite highlights

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> Computerworld's Ken Mingis and IDG Enterprise's Keith Shaw discuss what they liked (and didn't) at Apple's Worldwide Developer's Conference keynote.

----------

